# A fun few days!



## Storm (Aug 16, 2017)

Good morning All,

Well, on Friday morning I had a blood test, on Friday evening  I had a call from my very worried GP (apparently blood glucose levels in the 20s are bad  ) and here I am on Wednesday back from the hospital reading all I can find on adult onset type 1 diabetes. 

Suffering from a little bit of information overload but otherwise I'm feeling pretty happy that I can deal with everything I need to deal with but it is great to have such an informative forum because I'm sure I'll have wobbles and questions.

I look forward to chatting with you all 

Storm


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 16, 2017)

Storm said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> Well, on Friday morning I had a blood test, on Friday evening  I had a call from my very worried GP (apparently blood glucose levels in the 20s are bad  ) and here I am on Wednesday back from the hospital reading all I can find on adult onset type 1 diabetes.
> 
> ...



Good morning to you too and welcome to this great site! 

I too was only recently diagnosed, though for me they have yet to firmly tell me what type I have! I see the Endocrinologist soon, so hope to have things better explained then. All is good really though. 

I totally agree with the comment about information overload too, it is all very daunting, though manageable we just need to adapt... I hope you have a better GP than me too, mine seems to think that I do not need much help! 

Good luck.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Storm , welcome .  Others will be along soon. Quite a few members developed T1as an adult , so you're in good company. 

Feel free to ask questions, we'll do our best to help. 
One book I often see recommend on here is , 'Type 1 diabetes in children and young adults'
Don't be put off by the title , it's suitable for all ages. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabe...irect=true&ref_=as_li_tl&tag=poemforactidi-21


----------



## Storm (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you Greymouser - I am very lucky to have an excellent GP surgery with several really good doctors.  Didn't realise how good until I needed them this weekend!

There is a lot of information but I suspect much of it will become second nature before too long.

Hello Lin, thank you for the book recommendation - it's good to have something recommended, there is so much out there I'm slightly concerned about the quality of some of the information so it's good to hear of a source from someone with experience.  

My grandma was diagnosed with adult onset type 1 so I guess I have more than glucose in my blood  Happy to be down to 17.6 today...single figures by the end of the week I hope!


----------



## Flower (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello and welcome @Storm, glad you found us so soon after diagnosis 

It is a steep learning curve suddenly having to run your own insulin supply and manage your own blood sugar levels. Who knew how much your pancreas was doing unnoticed in the background!
Type 1 can strike at any age, it isn't limited to children. Your gp sounds on the ball thank goodness and got you sorted out quickly which is vital when your insulin supply is cut off.

What insulins have you been put on? It is usually basal/ bolus often called MDI -multiple daily injections - with quick acting insulin - bolus- for carbs eaten and a long acting insulin- basal- to keep background levels stable.

The jigsaw of fitting all the pieces together will soon start to get more familiar and make more sense. This is a great forum for friendly support and advice so please let us know if you've got any questions and someone will help you out.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## grovesy (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello and welcome from a fellow type 1 diagnosed last year at the grand old age of 46. It's a lot to get you're head around but you'll get there, take it steady, ask your DSN about going on the DAFNE course (or your local equivalent) so you can learn how to match your insulin to your carb intake to help you manage your D. I believe there is an online equivalent, hopefully someone more knowledgeable will be along shortly


----------



## Storm (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you all for the welcome!   It feels good to know there is support just a keyboard away 

Flower - One of the nurses I saw at the hospital gave me a card for this site and recommended I sign up - she was right, there is good information and good people here.

I've been put on NovoRapid for before meals and Lantus SoloStar for before bed - been on insulin for a whole 24 hours now!  My blood sugar yesterday was 26.8 and I've dropped from 17.6 this morning to 14.1 now so things are headed in the right direction. My HbA1c was 154 which I understand to be  bad - hopefully I can sort that over the coming months.  Also working to reduce my ketones which were dark purple, now they are mid-purple...aiming for lilac.

Hello Lucy - I will speak to my nurse about the DAFNE course.  I had a chat with a dietician when I was in the hospital and I have another appointment in a month to go over my food diary alongside my blood results and see how things are going and what I need to change/do to improve.  I've been really impressed with both my GPs and my local hospital - they have been great at trying to cover everything but I know there is still more information and learning to come!

Thanks again for the welcome


----------



## grainger (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome . I was diagnosed at 29, can safely say this forum is brilliant and there are so many knowledgeable and supportive people on here. Take one day at a time


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi @Storm and welcome to the gang


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Storm

I was diagnosed at the ripe old age of 53.  As others have said, a steep learning curve, but it is manageable, and there is a load of help and support on here.  Now that you have your insulin your levels will come down as you have already found.  So don't worry about your initial levels.  It was just great that your GP was on the ball, and you were correctly diagnosed from the start.

The DAFNE course I went on was brilliant, and I suddenly understood what was as giong and how to make better adjustments to my pre meal insuiln. Insome places they like to delay dion the course until things have settled down, in other places they do the course early.  

Take things step by step and do ask anything on here.  We are here to help.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Storm. Just to prove there's more to life than diabetes, I have to ask about your avatar - cat with with a light sabre? I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes, as a 30 year old, some 21 years ago, so without the benefit of internet forums. But I survived... Do let us know more about the important things in your life - family, friends, work, sports, hobbies, interests, hopes, fears etc - and we'll try to help.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Storm.


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2017)

This morning bloods are at 11.2 - my goal is single figures by the weekend...hopefully I can do that but as long as things are going downwards steadily that is good at this stage.  I have a telephone call booked with the nursing team at the hospital on Friday so I'm definitely going to ask about a DAFNE course and sooner rather than later - it sounds like so many have found it really useful.

Hello Copepod - my avatar is a cat with a green toy on a string but from now on I shall tell people it is a cat with a light sabre because that is way cooler   I'm currently figuring out a bunch of questions for the sport section of the forum - I've been asked to not do my usual exercise until I see the nurse next week just to give me 10 days or so to settle down and get used to things.  I normally run every day and kickbox 4 times a week so I'm going to have questions about how to deal with my blood sugar then.  I also work some strange and unpredictable hours including nights and some long periods (48 or 72 hours) on duty/on call and I'm starting to see how that might be a challenge.  One step at a time is going to be the plan I think!

Thank you all for the welcome and support


----------



## Bloden (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi there, Storm and Greymouser. Sorry to hear you've joined our little gang! 

Oh yeah, information overload, that takes me back to diagnosis (aged 41)...I couldn't stuff enuff info into my poor head! There's a lot to take in, but it does get easier. Don't be shy if you've got any questions.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 17, 2017)

Storm said:


> This morning bloods are at 11.2 - my goal is single figures by the weekend...hopefully I can do that but as long as things are going downwards steadily that is good at this stage.  I have a telephone call booked with the nursing team at the hospital on Friday so I'm definitely going to ask about a DAFNE course and sooner rather than later - it sounds like so many have found it really useful.
> 
> Hello Copepod - my avatar is a cat with a green toy on a string but from now on I shall tell people it is a cat with a light sabre because that is way cooler   I'm currently figuring out a bunch of questions for the sport section of the forum - I've been asked to not do my usual exercise until I see the nurse next week just to give me 10 days or so to settle down and get used to things.  I normally run every day and kickbox 4 times a week so I'm going to have questions about how to deal with my blood sugar then.  I also work some strange and unpredictable hours including nights and some long periods (48 or 72 hours) on duty/on call and I'm starting to see how that might be a challenge.  One step at a time is going to be the plan I think!
> 
> Thank you all for the welcome and support


Wise advice to stay off exercise for just 10 days while you get started on insulin. In fact, the first year or so on insulin after type 1 diabetes diagnosis can be a bit tricky, as pancreas still produces some insulin, usually unpredictably. There are a couple of useful websites concerned with diabetes and exercise - www.runsweet.com and www.teambloodglucose.com Plus Facebook groups eg Sporty Diabetic Type1's. There are also a few weekend courses, but Animas one at Loughborough University is over subscribed every year and Leeds Beckett University one  was cancelled due to lack of take up. 
Like you, I work very odd hours, juggling up to 4 jobs in any one week / tax year. Key tip is always have your insulin pens (both long & short acting (or one pen containing short acting and a cartridge of long acting, assuming they both fit in same pen; do not accpet disposable pens, as they are bulky, inconvenient and environmentally wasteful), meter and food and drink to hand. Emergency muesli bars can act as meal substitutes, and last for along time in pockets.


----------



## New-journey (Aug 17, 2017)

Welcome to this forum and it's great you have such a good team to support you. I was diagnosed at 58 and was not lucky to have such a good team. Like you I wanted my numbers down quickly and my vision got blurred at the rapid decrease, I was too scared to mention it until I saw someone else mention it. Hopefully you won't have this as not everyone does but just in case you do and it passes! 
Good luck with everything and hopefully soon you can exercise again and that will help you manage your diabetes. So much support here and do ask anything, there is always someone who knows or can point you to right place. 
You are right, it is just taking those steps one at a time. Almost two years on and my confidence grows and grows.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi and welcome from another late developer - diagnosed aged 42.  The DAFNE course is excellent, but I believe you need to be diagnosed for at least 6 months before doing it so you are reasonably confident with Insulin etc and are less likely to be in honeymoon period.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Storm and welcome to the forum.  You seem fairly level headed about it and I'm sure you'll cope with things.  Agree with everyone else about DAFNE.  I only did it last year after 30 years of T1 (the courses themselves weren't around when I was diagnosed) as it was a requirement for going on the pump, so not critical but definitely useful.  I'd ask about it but as Steph says I think it's around a year before they allow newly diagnosed T1's on.


----------



## Radders (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Storm and welcome. I was diagnosed at 29 before there were meters or the internet and it was 16 years before I learned to match my insulin to my food and that was through a forum like this. Stick around, there are some brilliantly supportive and knowledgeable people on here and before long you will be helping someone else out.


----------



## Storm (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you all for your support and advice!

I was aiming for a waking reading of under ten by the end of the week, it is Friday (I think!) so the end of the week and 9.9 is under ten so happy with that.  One goal achieved!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2017)

Looking at your signature @Storm, I have to ask - do you work in histopathology?


----------



## Storm (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello Copepod, yes, I'm a pathologist.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, do start a thread about the fun in histopathology!


----------



## Storm (Aug 18, 2017)

I could try but given the state my patients have to be in before they come to me it can be difficult to explain why I love my job so much...

BG two hours after tea = 8.3  Very happy with that indeed 

A friend is coming over to go for a (short) run with me tomorrow morning.  Have devised a 5km route going past several friends' houses just in case.   Not really supposed to be exercising this week but I'm getting restless so I'm running but taking care doing it.  Will be interesting to see how my blood glucose reacts.  It's just like one big experiment with me as the test subject.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2017)

Storm said:


> I could try but given the state my patients have to be in before they come to me it can be difficult to explain why I love my job so much...
> 
> BG two hours after tea = 8.3  Very happy with that indeed
> 
> A friend is coming over to go for a (short) run with me tomorrow morning.  Have devised a 5km route going past several friends' houses just in case.   Not really supposed to be exercising this week but I'm getting restless so I'm running but taking care doing it.  Will be interesting to see how my blood glucose reacts.  It's just like one big experiment with me as the test subject.


Why not make it a parkrun? There's time to register free and check details of nearest / most convenient. Tomorrow most parkruns have a visiting Team GB athletes, which makes it a once a year bonus. www.parkrun.org.uk 

What you do doesn't always help the patient, but it does help those left behind - I'm sure you know that!


----------



## Storm (Aug 18, 2017)

Unfortunately I'll be at work when the park run gets going and 9am is too late for an early (v. early) bird like me  Will be starting at 4am (so best not have any issues because I don't think any of our friends will be happy with such an early wake up call on a Saturday!)


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 18, 2017)

Storm said:


> Unfortunately I'll be at work when the park run gets going and 9am is too late for an early (v. early) bird like me  Will be starting at 4am (so best not have any issues because I don't think any of our friends will be happy with such an early wake up call on a Saturday!)


If they are friends at the moment, I am not sure they will remain so if you call in at that time of the morning!,
Hope the run goes well and well done on bringing your levels down.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2017)

Storm said:


> Unfortunately I'll be at work when the park run gets going and 9am is too late for an early (v. early) bird like me  Will be starting at 4am (so best not have any issues because I don't think any of our friends will be happy with such an early wake up call on a Saturday!)


Just ensure you have jelly babies (or similar sweets) in pockets, bumbag or whatever you run with


----------



## Storm (Aug 19, 2017)

Morning bloods were 4.6 so had a sneaky digestive before heading out (dextrose tabs duly stashed in pocket - thanks for the reminder!), bloods 6.2 when I got home after a successful slow run.  Pretty happy with that I have to say!

Now for the challenge of a weekend on call.  This used to be a sugary caffeine fest....got to see how this goes!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2017)

Good to hear about your successful run. Presumably no irrate friends due to unexpected early morning door knocks? Enjoy your weekend on call - even more of a challenge when on call and with potential for unusual eating and sleeping opportunities. My type of on-call work is usually unpaid marshalling on adventure races, mountain running races, mountain marathons etc, often with some first aid / medical care for competitors or fellow marshals. However, today it's making sure microscopic animals, regular sized animal and humans don't cause each other any harm!


----------



## Storm (Aug 19, 2017)

New-journey said:


> Welcome to this forum and it's great you have such a good team to support you. I was diagnosed at 58 and was not lucky to have such a good team. Like you I wanted my numbers down quickly and my vision got blurred at the rapid decrease, I was too scared to mention it until I saw someone else mention it. Hopefully you won't have this as not everyone does but just in case you do and it passes!
> Good luck with everything and hopefully soon you can exercise again and that will help you manage your diabetes. So much support here and do ask anything, there is always someone who knows or can point you to right place.
> You are right, it is just taking those steps one at a time. Almost two years on and my confidence grows and grows.



Thanks for mentioning the blurring of vision - I'm starting to feel that my reading glasses aren't quite right (although long distance seems fine - I just paced out 30m in the carpark and read number plates to a co-worker so that's good!).  Do you remember how long it took for your eyes to settle down after you got your blood glucose levels down? I've gone from high 20s to normal range in 4-5 days - it must be quite a strange thing for my body to deal with.

Thank you again.


----------



## New-journey (Aug 19, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thanks for mentioning the blurring of vision - I'm starting to feel that my reading glasses aren't quite right (although long distance seems fine - I just paced out 30m in the carpark and read number plates to a co-worker so that's good!).  Do you remember how long it took for your eyes to settle down after you got your blood glucose levels down? I've gone from high 20s to normal range in 4-5 days - it must be quite a strange thing for my body to deal with.
> 
> Thank you again.


I think we are all different so there is not one way of our eyes responding,  and you could start a thread on blurred vision when going from high to low and ask others. I think I took longer to get down to single numbers than you but for a few weeks I couldn't read books. I think I had been high for many months before. Unlike you at the beginning I was so filled with fear I didn't mention it to anyone which didn't help! Good luck with everything.


----------



## Storm (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you - it is very true that we are all individual and react to everything differently.  It's places like this forum that help show that there are multiple ways forward and we have to find our own balance 

It's the reading that is starting to blur a bit for me...as long as it passes, I like a good crime novel of an evening!


----------



## New-journey (Aug 19, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thank you - it is very true that we are all individual and react to everything differently.  It's places like this forum that help show that there are multiple ways forward and we have to find our own balance
> 
> It's the reading that is starting to blur a bit for me...as long as it passes, I like a good crime novel of an evening!


Hope it passes and you can enjoy your crime novel!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 19, 2017)

Storm said:


> Good morning All,
> 
> Well, on Friday morning I had a blood test, on Friday evening  I had a call from my very worried GP (apparently blood glucose levels in the 20s are bad  ) and here I am on Wednesday back from the hospital reading all I can find on adult onset type 1 diabetes.
> 
> ...


Welcome Storm. There is a lot to take in but its worth the effort & good luck from a T1 for more than 51 years.


----------



## Storm (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Hobie - it all seems to be going OK at the moment but I'm not being normal just yet - hopefully I can get back to my usual exercise routine and everything else over the next few weeks, then the challenge of long term management begins!


----------



## Storm (Aug 21, 2017)

Survived my first weekend on call as a diabetic.  Had a low of 3.9 yesterday afternoon - happy that I recognised the signs, I was a bit worried I wouldn't but it was fairly obvious.  2 Dextrose tabs (never had them before - revolting, aren't they!!?) and a couple of digestives later I was up to 19 and my blood glucose is still a bit elevated at 8.6.  Time for a couple of hours kip then "test, inject, breakfast!"


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2017)

That's a relief for you - well done!
I never use dextrose tablets after my first packet. Jelly babies are much more practical (don't crumble) and taste nicer. It's worth getting small ziplock plastic bags to hold portions that contain 15g of carbohydrate - number of jelly babies required depends on their size.


----------



## Radders (Aug 21, 2017)

Storm said:


> Survived my first weekend on call as a diabetic.  Had a low of 3.9 yesterday afternoon - happy that I recognised the signs, I was a bit worried I wouldn't but it was fairly obvious.  2 Dextrose tabs (never had them before - revolting, aren't they!!?) and a couple of digestives later I was up to 19 and my blood glucose is still a bit elevated at 8.6.  Time for a couple of hours kip then "test, inject, breakfast!"


Congratulations on successfully heading off that hypo. It sounds as if you didn't need the second digestive!


----------



## New-journey (Aug 21, 2017)

Storm said:


> Survived my first weekend on call as a diabetic.  Had a low of 3.9 yesterday afternoon - happy that I recognised the signs, I was a bit worried I wouldn't but it was fairly obvious.  2 Dextrose tabs (never had them before - revolting, aren't they!!?) and a couple of digestives later I was up to 19 and my blood glucose is still a bit elevated at 8.6.  Time for a couple of hours kip then "test, inject, breakfast!"


It is so difficult to not over treat a type in my experience especially when the hunger arrives. I also hate dextrose and just break of a tiny bit which is enough followed by a biscuit. Or I eat one jelly baby, or one date or half a banana, not what  I was told but it works. When the hypo is much lower then I go straight to dextrose or jelly baby. Great you survived your first weekend on call and you recognised the signs. I remember my first 3.9, I was alone in a hotel room, it was night time and I got so scared. I ate two dextrose plus five oat cakes with nut butter and felt dreadful the next day!


----------



## Storm (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you Copepod - I'm still looking for veggie jelly babies.  I have seen them in a health food store in town so next time I make that trek I'll grab a couple of bags unless I find some elsewhere before hand.  I have a teeny tiny plastic food box I'm going to try for dextrose/jelly babies 

I guess, like with everything diabetes, the best treatment for a hypo is a personal thing.  I definitely didn't need all I had yesterday and I was told to take 5-6 dextrose tablets and I only had 2!  Next time I will see how one digestive works, test and see if I need the second.

Good thing I'm a scientist and like experimenting!


----------



## Radders (Aug 21, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thank you Copepod - I'm still looking for veggie jelly babies.  I have seen them in a health food store in town so next time I make that trek I'll grab a couple of bags unless I find some elsewhere before hand.  I have a teeny tiny plastic food box I'm going to try for dextrose/jelly babies
> 
> I guess, like with everything diabetes, the best treatment for a hypo is a personal thing.  I definitely didn't need all I had yesterday and I was told to take 5-6 dextrose tablets and I only had 2!  Next time I will see how one digestive works, test and see if I need the second.
> 
> Good thing I'm a scientist and like experimenting!


Hi Storm
I'm sure you know this but just in case, as the digestive is relatively slow acting it's usually recommended to treat the hypo with the fast acting first until levels are normal otherwise the slower acting can slow down the recovery. I personally only follow up with a slow acting carb if I know that my most recent bolus is still active or I am going to exercise. 
Maybe your basal dose isn't quite right for you yet so perhaps that's why the slower acting treatment has been recommended as a follow up for you- did they tell you the reason for it?


----------



## New-journey (Aug 21, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thank you Copepod - I'm still looking for veggie jelly babies.  I have seen them in a health food store in town so next time I make that trek I'll grab a couple of bags unless I find some elsewhere before hand.  I have a teeny tiny plastic food box I'm going to try for dextrose/jelly babies
> 
> I guess, like with everything diabetes, the best treatment for a hypo is a personal thing.  I definitely didn't need all I had yesterday and I was told to take 5-6 dextrose tablets and I only had 2!  Next time I will see how one digestive works, test and see if I need the second.
> 
> Good thing I'm a scientist and like experimenting!


I think I found veggie jelly babies or something similar in Sainsbury's, I am a vegetarian too.


----------



## Radders (Aug 21, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I think I found veggie jelly babies or something similar in Sainsbury's, I am a vegetarian too.


I am veggie too but having tried various hypo fixes, have decided dextrosol is my best bet. I don't like them, which means I'm never tempted to eat them when I don't need to or to eat too many, and I find the packets very easy to fit in a pocket or bag. I tried skittles once and they just got stuck to my teeth, and the sweets my Husband keeps in the glove box of the car never seem to survive very long especially if it's hot!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Storm

There are a few veggie sweets - Veggie Percy Pigs from M&S - bit pricey but nice enough.  Haribo giant strawberries (79p from Aldi) or Haribo jelly beans.  The own brand Aldi jelly beans contain shellac.

I concur with Radders and use dextrosol for the same reasons.

The usual recommendation is 4 dextrosol tablets for a hypo but it depends on how low you are.  The reason you had a big jump sounds like your liver dumping glucose in response to the 3.9 along with what you ate - the 2 dextrosol you had are around 6g CHO and 2 digestives around 20g CHO so that's quite a rise from 3.9 to 19.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 21, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thank you - it is very true that we are all individual and react to everything differently.  It's places like this forum that help show that there are multiple ways forward and we have to find our own balance
> 
> It's the reading that is starting to blur a bit for me...as long as it passes, I like a good crime novel of an evening!


Hi Storm
I was advised to wait until my levels had plateaued in normal range before returning to optician, but I found my old glasses were fine once things settled.  For reading is it worth buying some cheap reading glasses so that you can still get stuck into a good book.  Have you tried the Simon Serealier series bpwritten by Susan Hill?


----------



## Storm (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you @Radders - the hypo treatment I've been told to use is the standard one recommended by the clinic - I've been given several leaflets to post at home, work etc, it's not tailored to me.  

Step 1: 5-6 dextrose, 3-4 jelly babies, 200ml juice or 150ml coke. Followed 5 minutes later by Step 2: 2 digestives, 4 rich tea, a slice of bread, a small chocolate bar or a medium banana. Test 15 minutes later.  

This is too much for me - I think one dextrose, see what is happening and then top up if necessary.

At my one week review my basal dose has been held at the same - it will be reviewed again at my one month review.

Thank you and @New-journey and @MattCycle for the sweet tips - always been more of a chocolate girl myself (Montezuma's Absolute Black is divine and has hardly any carbs - perfect treat!) so my exploration of veggie sweets is a new thing.

@SB2015  I too have been advised that my vision will return to normal once my levels stabilise - I can't wait, I've got a real appreciation of my vision now!  I have a flexible plastic sheet magnifier which is helping somewhat.  I've not read the Simon Serealier series, I shall look out for it, thank you.  I'm currently working  my way through a box full of Robert Goddard novels I picked up at a village fete last month. Really great stories.


----------



## Radders (Aug 23, 2017)

Storm said:


> Thank you @Radders - the hypo treatment I've been told to use is the standard one recommended by the clinic - I've been given several leaflets to post at home, work etc, it's not tailored to me.
> 
> Step 1: 5-6 dextrose, 3-4 jelly babies, 200ml juice or 150ml coke. Followed 5 minutes later by Step 2: 2 digestives, 4 rich tea, a slice of bread, a small chocolate bar or a medium banana. Test 15 minutes later.
> 
> ...



I think that would be too much for anyone: it sounds like they have told you to eat a total of around 40g carbs, which on average would boost levels by about 12! Also the dextrosol or jelly babies wouldn't have time to work before you'd slow it down with the other stuff. 

One dextrose sounds a bit too little though, unless you're not very low. 3g carbs in a dextrosol would raise me by about 1. Assuming I was below 3.5 I'd ideally like to be at 5.5.  The recommendation we were given on the DAFNE course was 15g fast acting and wait 15 minutes, which I've adapted to 10g carbs and wait 20 minutes unless really low.


----------

